# Rate the photo



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

You rate the above photo out of 10 then suggest the nest one


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I cant see your picture


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

10


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

there is the picture that i meant from the first post.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

5


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

9


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

0


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> 9


You need help! :grin2:


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> 1


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No picture in last post, so


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

7


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> You need help! :grin2:


LOOOL what makes you say that :haha 0

Also Cletis's pic: 7


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

3


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

10/10 I like it.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Cletis said:


> 5


you just gave me a raging boner....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

8


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

5



StephCurry said:


> 3


Respect points lost -67


----------



## dw7979 (Mar 27, 2016)

7


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Too bad to rate


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

5


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

0


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

0 (gay sorry not sorry)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

9


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

10


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

mmm 10!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

-1


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

5


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

-1


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL WTF? You give Trump a higher rating than MJ?? :haha

Also I hate maths. 0.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

4


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10, even if she didn't have ta-ta's that big!

Thanks for liking the banana that much. I've literally thought about framing that picture .


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> 10, even if she didn't have ta-ta's that big!
> 
> Thanks for liking the banana that much. I've literally thought about framing that picture .


No problem, just giving my honest opinion 

5.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> 7


Sorry bro I forgot about this thread. 1/10 looks like some trashy fast food place.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I mean, yeah, it does... but you gotta get past that part and look at the vintage in it! Do what suits you tho 

3, I hate cigarettes lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

edit beaten to it, ok for the above.. 8 /10 nature being awesome - 3 points because I can't help thinking how precarious it looks and how its about to collapse.
5/10


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10 I like it, trippy.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6/10... you realllllly like basketball, eh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I *love *basketball 

7/10.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

8


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9, nice colours


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

8.8


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4/10..


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7 at the basketball

3 for the bouncy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thats you dude? lol. 9










Be careful you are rating a dude.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Obviously that's not me you [email protected]$$. I'm not even white lmao.

8/10 I love T-MAC.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0/10..


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2

you get a 10 "Obviously that's not me you [email protected]$$. I'm not even white lmao." hahaha!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha

too many roids. 2.4/10


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

9

0 for your dumbass. Stop trying to be like curry


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Actually, they are roids... but not as much as you'd think.

That's circa 1960 Arnold Scwarzenegger! I am offended!! :O kinda, not really.

4...


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

2 Never liked pictures of food. Dont get why restaurants do that. Its nasty. Chef Ramnesey agrees with me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

-500/10 because I know this kid retarded and puts up retarded posts.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Biased. ^^

Not even rating.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

7 (I hate snow LOL )


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ew 1


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

0


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

-10

-------------------------------


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

10 outta freakin' 10!! whoow!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Put on a shirt lose the creeper vibe and get a better haircut. For now 3.2/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No picture,

8 for the war/horses


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

10/10 because Clint lived to tell the tale


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

1


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL 9

-------------------------------


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Aman said:


> 10/10 because Clint lived to tell the tale


I find it absolutely stunning that you know all about that. Excellent :crying: 0

9 for Michael Phelps?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> No picture,
> 
> 8 for the war/horses


gosh !, what happened to him ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Overdrive said:


> gosh !, what happened to him ?


Had his jugular cut by a skate blade.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> gosh !, what happened to him ?


You can watch it in action here, *GORE HEAVY*. He's still alive today. This happened back in 1989 iirc.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> You can watch it in action here, *GORE HEAVY*. He's still alive today. This happened back in 1989 iirc.


:O damn poor guy !


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ya. His mom was at the game too.

10 for that cat picture... it's better cause it's looking down at the video I posted.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Solid 8 for the lollipops in the crack.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

7


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

7 (I know you dont like me because im unbiased fam!)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6

I may have posted this one already, I forget.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cletis said:


>


Kenneth Williams


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> 6
> 
> I may have posted this one already, I forget.


8 1/2!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL 9

------------------------------


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

10


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

He's hot

11/10.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

7/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

9


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Bump


----------

